# Documents required for being on work permit in Germany from India



## vinaykumar2

I am from India.I am travelling to Germany on march.I got emplpyment in Furth,Germany.I got my work permit from German embassy in India.If any indian who are in work permit and let me answer below question that will be great.



1.) What documents required to be in Germany.
2.) Which documents needs be attested ? and from where we can do attestation?
3.) If Documents are in english do we still require to get translated and attested.
4.) What documents needed for Residence permit after 3 months of reaching to Germany.
5.) Any other information which i should know before getting into Germany.


----------



## kmt

hi vinay

u will need

1. birth cerificate
2. degree certificates
3. ur employement contract
4. address or contact details of ur employer
5. details of where u will stay once u land here
6.medical insurance

certficates in english must ne transalted to german , do it there in india from a registred transalotor .. should be cheaper i think.

apart from that , may be u can ask the embassy directly , if they need anything

of course dont forget ur passport 

Willkommen in Deutschland 

by the way how long is ur visa and work permit valid 
and how long is ur contract

i forgot -- these words u should never forget .. "Anmeldung" , "Kranken versicherung" ,.. but these u will need only after comming here

regards
kmt :juggle:


----------



## vinaykumar2

kmt said:


> hi vinay
> 
> u will need
> 
> 1. birth cerificate
> 2. degree certificates
> 3. ur employement contract
> 4. address or contact details of ur employer
> 5. details of where u will stay once u land here
> 6.medical insurance
> 
> certficates in english must ne transalted to german , do it there in india from a registred transalotor .. should be cheaper i think.
> 
> apart from that , may be u can ask the embassy directly , if they need anything
> 
> of course dont forget ur passport
> 
> Willkommen in Deutschland
> 
> by the way how long is ur visa and work permit valid
> and how long is ur contract
> 
> i forgot -- these words u should never forget .. "Anmeldung" , "Kranken versicherung" ,.. but these u will need only after comming here
> 
> regards
> kmt :juggle:




Hi Kmt

Thanks for replying.May i know where i can find a Registered Translator? Any idea.When these documents required ?

Well now i got visa for intial 3 months, then i need to review.My contract is for 3 year.

May i know your contact please


----------



## kmt

vinaykumar2 said:


> Hi Kmt
> 
> Thanks for replying.May i know where i can find a Registered Translator? Any idea.When these documents required ?
> 
> Well now i got visa for intial 3 months, then i need to review.My contract is for 3 year.
> 
> May i know your contact please



I dont know where you live , please google for translators in your area
You will need them when you goto "house registration" called "Wohnung Anmeldung"

Then you have to get a "Krankenversicherung" - Medical Insurance

Then you can go for visa extension

for contact , you can send me your email id as a private message

Regards
kmt


----------



## vinaykumar2

kmt said:


> I dont know where you live , please google for translators in your area
> You will need them when you goto "house registration" called "Wohnung Anmeldung"
> 
> Then you have to get a "Krankenversicherung" - Medical Insurance
> 
> Then you can go for visa extension
> 
> for contact , you can send me your email id as a private message
> 
> Regards
> kmt


How can i send u private message.not aware of this site .. can u do..

And how can i find that this is legal translator or not?


----------

